# Got Wind Generator Up and Flying!



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I got the final bugs out of my wind generator today. Accordingly I recorded a short film to document my design.

Unfortunately, I'm waiting on delivery for a 30 amp charger/controller so I can't charge batteries with it quite yet. However I'm letting the turbine fly to seat the bearings and soften the belt. Anyway, here's the short film that I just finished uploading to youtube.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oI0N21QqwA[/ame]

If you're wondering what the big deal with gearing-up the Ametek generator is, just take a look at the problems these people are having with direct drive.

http://gotwind.forumco.com/topic~TOPIC_ID~305.asp

Since the 38 volt generator needs about 2.5 times the speed to get similar results as the 30 volt, I geared accordingly.


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

What kind of numbers are you getting out of it, on average?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jack T. said:


> What kind of numbers are you getting out of it, on average?


I can't get any numbers until I receive the charger/controller to run it under load. I have measured it with my VOM and the votage runs up to 30 volts in no time, but the amperage scale only goes to 500 ma (0.5 amp). However, I expect to see about 300 watts with a good wind, at least I'm guessing that from what I know about the 38 volt Ametek.

UPS has the charger/controller promised for delivery Friday. I'll know a lot more then.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Looking forward to watching the video. I'll need to borrow a hi speed connection tomorrow.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice job. I have a couple of questions: 1) where did you get the blades? and 2) what about high wind overspeed problems?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Great job on the video and generator -- thanks!

Are blades cut out of PVC pipe -- or?

Please let us know how the power numbers come out.

Gary


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Explorer said:


> Nice job. I have a couple of questions: 1) where did you get the blades? and 2) what about high wind overspeed problems?


1) I cut the blades from 4" PVC pipe, using this basic design.

http://www.yourgreendream.com/diy_pvc_blades.php

Note that I did not cut out the rectangles on the connection end as he did. That's a mistake, since the blades will be prone to breaking off if you do that.

2) I stayed with 4" pipe to avoid catching a lot of wind (some people use 6" and even 8"). In addition, there seems to be an upper limit to how fast the 6-blade design runs. Time will tell if they will survive the worst of the winds.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Did you build in a way for it to 'free wheel' when the winds get too high?

I know the commercial wind generator at the house I had in Denver, would free wheel at 40mph.

Angie


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> Did you build in a way for it to 'free wheel' when the winds get too high?
> 
> I know the commercial wind generator at the house I had in Denver, would free wheel at 40mph.
> 
> Angie


Well, the charger/controller will cut-out at high voltage, so the load will be taken off the generator during high winds, but since the blades are fixed there is no way to feather the blades the way sophisticated wind turbines can.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The blades kept turning on our windmill - and looked as if it was working but the gears disengaged or something like that so it could rotate freely without the 'drag' of the mechanizm that created the electricity slowing it down.

Angie


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I don't even bother to try the utube thing on my dialup, so I haven't seen your unit.

But I'm not understanding your letting it run without a load.
All the turbines I know of, that would be a big NO-NO.....

And the story of the guy who was panicking because of how high his *battery* voltage had gotten too . . . . . . . so he disconnected his wind turbine . . . . .

Yup it spead up and disintergrated


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

So What kind of cost are into this for? you say you think maybe 300w.
you can buy a 400w in 12v for $800.


for thoughs that dont or cant get utube,


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> Yup it spead up and disintergrated


I think with the 6 blades it's got built-in over-speed protection. In fact, the main argument against having 6 blades is that they don't turn as fast a 3 blades do. The blades were also cut from 4" pipe, so the don't catch as much wind as the ones cut from 6" or 8" pipe.

I can't say that the wind won't hurt it, but it sure looks good so far.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

no1cowboy said:


> So What kind of cost are into this for? you say you think maybe 300w.
> you can buy a 400w in 12v for $800.


Here's a rough price break-down.


2x4 & Plywood Was Laying Around $0
White Exterior Paint & Brush Was Laying Around $0
Ametek 38 Volt Generator (with Delivery) $55
Hose Clamps for Generator $3
Pillow Blocks, Shaft, & Shaft Collars $20
Pulleys $15
1" Pipe Nipple & Floor Flange $8
V-belt $5
4" pipe length $13
1 1/4" EMT Conduit Mast $17
1/1/4" Fittings For Mast Base $12
1" Fittings & Floor Flanges for Mast Base $20
Misc. Screws & Washers $5
That comes to about $173. I'm confident that's close. It seemed like the money started getting spent in the base & mast parts. I made that pivot point in the ground the way I did to make hoisting the turbine up & down easier, but that small area at the base of the mast did cost me about $35 in pipe fittings. The mast could have actually sat directly on concrete or a rock. I think a smart guy could certainly keep the budget under $150.

Actually, the wind turbines I'm seeing at eBay don't include the mast. If you only include the flight gear itself it's only about $120.

I'm not counting the cost of a 30 amp charge controller, diode, or wire. I paid about $55 for the charger, $5 for a diode, and whatever the speaker wire from WalMart will cost.

The diode is necessary for the positive lead wire since a DC generator is also a DC motor, so without a diode whenever the generator is making less than 12 volts the batteries would get drained by rotating the motor. The diode acts as a one-way valve so power can flow out, but not in.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Very creative but I agree with Jim I've not heard of a unit that free wheeled safely. Shouldn't be too hard to encorporate a brake or wind vane system that turns it out of the full force of the wind should it get too strong.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Well, the charger/controller will cut-out at high voltage, so the load will be taken off the generator during high winds, but since the blades are fixed there is no way to feather the blades the way sophisticated wind turbines can.


It would be better to use a load diverter instead of a charge controller. It would send the current to secondary load to keep load on the windmill so it doesn't freewheel. Or you can have it short out the power and slow or stop the windmill depending on the genny.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wy_white_wolf said:


> It would be better to use a load diverter instead of a charge controller. It would send the current to secondary load to keep load on the windmill so it doesn't freewheel. Or you can have it short out the power and slow or stop the windmill depending on the genny.


Of course, the charge-controller has connections for a dummy load, but from what I'm observing it doesn't look like it will be necessary. The 6-blade configuration seems to take higher winds with no problem.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I understand what your inferring about the "self limiting" of the multi blades.

But . . . .Have you ever seen the pictures of a good old fashioned water pumping wind mill . . . disintergrating......??
It'll bring a tear to your eye.

thanks for posting the pix's cowboy.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm still trying to understand all this wind generation stuff, so maybe someone can help explain to me how many KWH of electricity you'd expect out of this type of setup.

If it generates 300 watts in a good wind (what's a good wind? 15mph?).

If it can generate 300 watts for 10 hours, would that equate to 3KWH?

(300*10)/1000=3k


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kevingr said:


> I'm still trying to understand all this wind generation stuff, so maybe someone can help explain to me how many KWH of electricity you'd expect out of this type of setup.
> 
> If it generates 300 watts in a good wind (what's a good wind? 15mph?).
> 
> ...


Yes, your KWH calculation is correct.

I would consider 20 to 30 mph a good wind, but your blades should be turning in a 10 to 15 mph wind. If your wind generator isn't putting out good power in 20 to 30 mph winds than you need to redesign it.

There are places where wind generators will do really well and some places where it will be next to useless. I got the idea to use wind because we have a lot of days here where the wind is severe enough to interfere with construction projects. This is just my way of making lemonade after life dealt me lemons.


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

Considering a Wind Generator: Starting Points
Wind power generator

Before considering a wind generator, there are many points to consider and many options to verify in order for effective use. The most important is to consider the amount of energy you need. For small power needs like battery charging, there are portable wind generators that will work in most areas like construction, camping, and other areas in need of minimal amounts of energy. For more energy needs, larger wind turbines are needed and the location becomes vital. Classes are used to measure the amount and power of wind produced in an area. The next point to check is if your area produces efficient amount of wind. Different wind power turbines require different minimum classes. Most areas with a class of 1 is usually efficient for most applications. To check your area, check the US Department of Energy's Wind Map. Once you have confirmed your area is efficient, next is to determine the local laws of having a wind generator. Wind generators require being placed above most buildings which means they will stand out. Many housing associations and cities may have rules regarding this that need to be checked. After these, the local utility company should be contacted to insure that they have no rules regarding the use of wind power as extra energy. After all these points have been considered, next is to find a reliable wind generator which could be the hardest part. There are a few companies that offer good win generators but will be costly to start but should make up this cost over extended use, especially with increased energy prices. If you would like to purchase wind produced energy in your home without having a generator, great option for environmental minded people, there Green pricing, Green markets, and Renewable Energy Certificates (RECs) that are all options of helping increase the use of clean, renewable energy.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

This is great stuff.I went on an ebay search and motors/blades and hubs are available for pretty good prices.

I really look forward to seeing your actual power outputs.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Nevada,any updates yet on your power making endeavors?


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

Nevada,any updates yet on your power making endeavors?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

rwur961615 said:


> Nevada,any updates yet on your power making endeavors?


I moved back to Las Vegas and left the wind generator with the guy who bought my homestead. We don't get enough wind here in Las Vegas to fool with it.

But we have lots of sun for PV panels!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Nevada, you spoke of running the wire down through the EMT conduit mast.

How did you provide for rotation of the generator assembly on the mast so that it just simply didn't eventually twist the wire up and into two pieces? Don't most have some form of slip ring connectors?


----------

